# Tea: MIF or TIF?



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

OK, I need you to answer this crucial question:

When you're having a cup of (black) tea, do you put the milk in first (MIF) or the tea in first (TIF)?

I put the milk in first, but have been told that this is WRONG!!

So, what do _you_ do ...?

:cup


----------



## penguin (Feb 6, 2005)

I don't drink tea with milk.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Wait... black tea? Never heard of it. For the record, I like Celestial Seasonings peppermint.


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

Just honey and lemon for me. If I did drink it with milk, I'd put it in last.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

OneIsALonelyNumber said:


> Wait... black tea? Never heard of it. ...


By "black tea" I mean "ordinary" tea (like Orange Pekoe, Darjeeling, Assam, etc.) as opposed to green tea or herbal teas.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I put milk in first so I can mix it with the sugar... mmmmm sugar... so that it will dissolve easier... my current fav is oolong tea.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't drink milk in tea, i just add sugar, sometimes lemon.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

i *cant* drink tea.

give me a glass of tea or ipecac syrup....they both will give me the same result.


----------



## heavymetal (Jan 28, 2005)

If I drink tea, it's almost always of the green variety. But to answer your question, I put milk in last, ,along with some sugar. opcorn


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

AnxiousAmelia said:


> OneIsALonelyNumber said:
> 
> 
> > Wait... black tea? Never heard of it. ...
> ...


Actually there is such a thing as "black tea" and it doesn't refer to ordinary tea. It is the equivalent to "green tea" only it is black. When I went to an excellent herbalist/acupuncturist a few years ago he told me that some people should be drinking green tea while some should drink black tea. It depends on their metabolism. Kind of like ying and yang I guess. For my system black tea is suitable.

There are some very good black teas that are sold in grocery stores. A popular brand named "Stash" has an assortment of tasty black teas.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

You can drink tea with milk?!

*malfunctions*


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

free thinker said:


> ... Actually there is such a thing as "black tea" and it doesn't refer to ordinary tea. It is the equivalent to "green tea" only it is black...


That's interesting. What does it taste like?

*Scrub Ducky wrote:*


> You can drink tea with milk?!


Just a small amount, not half the cup or anything!

For any tea fans out there:
http://www.nicecupofteaandasitdown.com/

(But obviously, I don't agree with their tea policy: teabag in the cup (how uncivilized!), and milk in second, tut tut ....







)


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

AnxiousAmelia said:


> free thinker said:
> 
> 
> > ... Actually there is such a thing as "black tea" and it doesn't refer to ordinary tea. It is the equivalent to "green tea" only it is black...
> ...


Of course it depends on the flavor you purchase but basically it tastes rather similar to a strong ordinary tea. There are three tasty Stash brand varieties that I drink and recommend: "Earl Grey", English Breakfast" and "Chai Spice."


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

free thinker said:


> AnxiousAmelia said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="free thinker":29e87]... Actually there is such a thing as "black tea" and it doesn't refer to ordinary tea. It is the equivalent to "green tea" only it is black...
> ...


Of course it depends on the flavor you purchase but basically it tastes rather similar to a strong ordinary tea. There are three tasty Stash brand varieties that I drink and recommend: "Earl Grey", English Breakfast" and "Chai Spice."[/quote:29e87]

I think we're getting our wires crossed, free thinker: I consider "Earl Grey" and "English Breakfast" to be ordinary (black) tea. :lol (Don't know the "Chai Spice" brand.) But maybe that's cos I drink so much of it! We drink that sort of stuff all the time over here!


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

AnxiousAmelia said:


> I think we're getting our wires crossed, free thinker: I consider "Earl Grey" and "English Breakfast" to be ordinary (black) tea. :lol (Don't know the "Chai Spice" brand.) But maybe that's cos I drink so much of it! We drink that sort of stuff all the time over here!


The names I mentioned like Earl Grey and English Breakfast are just flavors which could be the names used for various types of tea.
Having said that, I assumed if it didn't say black tea on the box it wasn't but after doing a quick search on black tea, I'm getting the impression that ordinary tea is actually black tea.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

........................


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

No tea with milk or vice versa for me.


----------



## vanessaB76 (Nov 13, 2003)

I thought you were supposed to let the tea brew before you add anything to it. I don't put real milk in tea. I use that non-dairy creamer and some honey after I brew the tea.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I like my black tea with Soy milk. It gives the tea a sweet rich taste.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

No milk or sugar in my tea.....Milk for coffee, ketchup or mustard for Hot Dogs and Hamburgers, and Miracle Whip for Roast Beef and Tuna sandwiches....


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I don't get the tea with milk thing. I think it's a more popular thing to do outside of the U.S.


----------



## Tia (Jun 4, 2005)

I love a bit of milk in peppermint tea or black, never green, milk goes in last unless im impatient, then milk is first so i can drink it as soon as the whistle blows. . . . sure my mouth is then rendered numb for a few days, but yeah.


----------



## shawla (May 31, 2005)

I don't drink tea at all.


----------

